# Small pony jumping



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey! This is my friends pony Triple Threat aka Booger. He is 6 year old small welsh pony. Yes I know I'm way to big for him. But he is green so we cant find a rider small enough to fit him that can handle him. He is a very willing cute thing. Please critique me and him.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

You are doing a really good job staying out of his way. It's hard when you're bigger on a little pony.:mrgreen: He's not a bad little jumper for being green. I'd like to see his front legs be tighter, he's a bit loose with them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Boy, he is a cute little thing LOL. I can't comment on his jumping cause I don't know anything about it but he sure seems to have a big jump for such a little guy.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

He needs to tighten up his knees, he's got the same problem as the green jumping horse I'm working with:



Can't give you any tips on how to tighten up his knees, though, that's what I'm trying to figure out myself!!

EEK I can't believe you're riding in shorts! Doesn't that hurt??!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not a good critquer but I just wanted to say CUTE pony!

I can't believe you are riding in shorts either...OUCH!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

That pony is sooo cute! He looks to be rounding over some of the jumps, and that's pretty good. His knees aren't super tight, but I they aren't hanging in an uneven or dangerous way. Overall, he looks pretty darn good!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I disagree - his knees look pretty good to me, but he is hanging his cannon a little. A few gymnastic grids would probably help tighten that up.

I actually don't think you're that big on him, but i'm used to seeing little ponies everywhere!

He's a lovely pony.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

First of all, I'm going to have to disagree with some of the other posters, I think his front end form is good; even excellent in some of the photos. In photo 4 and 5, he has taken off from a longish spot and is reaching for the fence, which results in his cannons being ahead of the vertical. It also tends to flatten his arc. Pretty forgivable for a young greenie, particularly when it's clear from photos 1, 2 and 6 that he's capable of snapping those knees up nice and tight and rounding prettily. 

All the photos give an impression of energy and speed; I suspect this pony has a lot of motor to the fences and prefers the longish spot because it's less work. 

If he were my project pony, I'd do a lot of low grids and gymnastics with him to improve his form, get him to more appropriate distances and to rely on his rider less. His eventual rider isn't going to be as skillful as you; he needs to learn to find his way to the fences on his own. 

You're doing a *terrific* job adapting your form to a small pony and staying out of his way. I have two suggestions for you - one, drop your crest release down a couple of inches to the ridge of muscle on his neck. Making less of a broken line from bit to elbow will allow you to use a smaller release and still be tactful and forgiving; and the smaller release will help you keep your upper body up and away from his neck. The challenge in riding something this small for you is not weighting the front end. 

Second suggestion - (please don't laugh!) When you're schooling this pony, ride more like a beginner! Now that you've got him going so well; get him ready for his next rider. Drop the reins and kick him through some gymnastics; try and jump an 18" course in two point, steering with loose reins. That's what the 8 year old who will ride him next will need! 

Cute pony, and awesome job by his rider!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

W_S got in before me, and said it all in far fewer words. 

EXCEPT that for American hunters, the rider is way big.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

gorgeous colouring! i think he looks fantastic!


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

I just gotta say... Love the outfit;D


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

What an adorable little guy! Sorry, no critique, just admiration. . .


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I've only jumped him on a trail and he gets really excited and takes a really long spot but he needs to take off early to get over stuff, he's so small. You did a great job keeping your position nice on him.


----------



## eventing101 (Jul 10, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> I can't believe you are riding in shorts either...OUCH!


I love riding in shorts! They are a god send in florida! They never hurt if you wear half chaps or tall boots. You never get skin rubbed off or blisters anywhere other then your lower legs and you shouldn't get them with tall boots or tight fitting chaps. You will get them from loose chaps though. My trainer once made me wear her full chaps and i still have scars, and from this day I use my half chaps and tall boots with shorts and I have never had another problem.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

eventing101 said:


> I love riding in shorts! They are a god send in florida! They never hurt if you wear half chaps or tall boots. You never get skin rubbed off or blisters anywhere other then your lower legs and you shouldn't get them with tall boots or tight fitting chaps. You will get them from loose chaps though. My trainer once made me wear her full chaps and i still have scars, and from this day I use my half chaps and tall boots with shorts and I have never had another problem.


Yea, im not sure why everyone thinks its such a big deal to ride in shorts. If youre wearing tall boots or half chaps theres no problem. I sometimes ride in shorts, and theres no problem.


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

no crit, but RHPS!!!!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness~! that looks EXACTLY like a little pony i used to ride- blueberry pie  haha
and you guys are great! i can tell its a little harder to do everything but its great!


----------



## kingkillkannon (Mar 13, 2009)

maura said:


> Second suggestion - (please don't laugh!) When you're schooling this pony, ride more like a beginner! Now that you've got him going so well; get him ready for his next rider. Drop the reins and kick him through some gymnastics; try and jump an 18" course in two point, steering with loose reins. That's what the 8 year old who will ride him next will need!
> 
> Cute pony, and awesome job by his rider!


Yepper. This is a FANTASTIC idea. We used to have to do this all the time when we were training school ponies. No one ever thinks about it and then when an unsteady child gets on the pony, the ponies eyes bug out and off he goes, cause he doesnt know what the heck is on his back!! 
Be floppy and silly. Its pretty funny to see a large kid riding like that, but it needs to be done.
You have BEAUTIFUL eq. The pony is wonderful! All the best with the little guy!!


----------



## meilan (Jul 31, 2010)

He's so cute


----------



## reyvin (May 16, 2010)

you can train my pony!


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

i agree with everyone. Great pony, great job letting him jump. Keep it up! Oh, and I love the advice to ride more like a beginner.


----------



## AnimalFarm2006 (Aug 6, 2010)

The pony is adorable! I once saw a mother walk her son on a mini horse through a 5 miles course. She walked. He rode. The horse was the same color too. Can't help you with the jumping advice but he does look a little loose on the front feet.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

I LOVE your position and I LOVE your pony. Great job, and I agree with riding him more like a beginner soon. Your position looks rock solid and a floppy little kid isn't going to have that, but if he's green still focus on his balance and rhythm before you start trying to push his buttons. I actually "ruined" a school pony by riding it how _I_ ride, and none of the kiddies could figure pony out. Oops.

Keep up the good work.

PS... is that farm in Haymarket?


----------



## Goose (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know a darn thing about jumping, but I would love to have that pony at 15hh !!! very nice....


----------

